# Just setup trap-out when a QUEEN flies back from mating ! (video)



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Very cool, thanls!


----------



## jonathan (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice video
Don't assume it was a mating flight as a virgin queen takes a number of orientation flights before taking one or more mating flights.
Another possibility is a supersedure so there could still be a queen in the wall.
If this was a recently arrived swarm you can rule out the supersedure option.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I'm not positive there Pat, but I think I saw the new queen with a cigarette in her mouth. lol


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.
Beeman, thanks for the chuckle this morning. Your scenario is probably the most plausible though.

Yes, I thought about all the other possible scenarios and they are all very possible. I'd love to know, though, if there really is still a queen inside. 

Also, I'm probably getting too ahead of myself, automatically assuming that the outside queen will stay put and not swarm off with an assembly of rebellious thugs......or thugettes.


----------



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

Great video keep us posted on the trap out.


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

PatBeek said:


> Also, I'm probably getting too ahead of myself, automatically assuming that the outside queen will stay put and not swarm off with an assembly of rebellious thugs......or thugettes.


Could you not use a bit of a queen excluder, once you are sure she's in the box, to keep her there? To force them to set up house there? That would keep any other queens OUT, too.

Never done this, just asking the question.


----------



## jonathan (Nov 3, 2009)

You need to be sure the queen has mated before you close her in.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Here's a photo the homeowner texted me today, FWIW.

Hey, as long as the party is on, in or near the new hive, that's all that matters to me.

The only thing that makes me nervous about this photo is they are clustered so much on the front that they are dangerously close to the SECRET entrance back in. Let's hope these ridiculously stupid and backwards insects don't figure it out. (sarcasm)


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I would have put her in a hair clip and put her in the box. It would have speed things up. In the morning I would have let here go. Most trap out I have seen the cone is in the box where it is dark.
David


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Ho Hum. Another routinely outstanding video from PatBeek!

I really enjoy your videos and your commentary.

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

philip.devos said:


> Ho Hum. Another routinely outstanding video from PatBeek!
> 
> I really enjoy your videos and your commentary.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks so much for the kind words.

I'll have to show my wife so she won't think
I'm quite so insane and what I'm doing may
be somewhat worthwhile.

.


----------

